# Cape Town - Then and Now



## Hooked (5/4/18)

Have a look at these fascinating photos.

http://www.capetownetc.com/photography/now-pics-reveal-much-cape-town-changed/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

Here are more

http://www.capetownetc.com/photography/vintage-pictures-cape-town-will-take-back/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (13/4/18)

The cars of the past. Yesterday's heroes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

